# Contact - Prior to Adoption order



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi

Has anyone any experience of contact prior to adoption order. Sw has phoned me today as they are have increasing number of children who have supervised contact prior to adoption order being granted. ( stated that in last 5-6 months having lots of bp's who have legal aid and have managed to get contact prior to adoption order stipulation). I have said that if child was right that would consider profiles if it felt right (not an ideal situation but if child was right for us in every other way). Just wondered if anyone else had experience of this and practicalities.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Just be aware that if a child has contact prior to an adoption order is is likely the same will continue post Order.

If you feel able to cope with that then that's great if not i would be very cautious.


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks babas that would be something that I would not be able to deal with. Sw said that would not continue after order. Something I really need to think about if shown a profile.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

Social workers have no ability to prevent a child having contact. I discussed this with a Solicitor. A birth parent has the right to apply to the courts for contact post order. For this to be opposed you would have to show it caused the child significant harm. If contact had gone well up until the adoption order how would you be able to show significant harm? It's likely the Court would consider it beneficial for contact to remain in place.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/2014/6/section/9/enacted

The legislation


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Babas. Why is adoption never easy? Will wait and see if profile appears and will need to think long and hard.


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

It may not happen but I think you have to go forward with the possibility in mind.


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

We have also been made aware of this but have been hold it will stop after AO granted x


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

AdoptionDreams said:


> We have also been made aware of this but have been hold it will stop after AO granted x


Thanks, nothing might come of it anyway as not seen a profile. But sw have said that might be a couple of suitable profiles so will see what happens.


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

oliver222 said:


> AdoptionDreams said:
> 
> 
> > We have also been made aware of this but have been hold it will stop after AO granted x
> ...


Fingers crossed things start moving for you! X


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

This happened with our LO, and carried on for almost 2 years after the AO was granted.

Our LO saw her BM every month at a contact centre up until the month before we went to Matching Panel, she remembers everything as she has an amazing memory and at 4 she is lekely to hold on to the memory.

I don't think ot has done her any harm, it must depend on the age of the child, if s/he younger than 4 then I wouldn't let it bother you.  I feel it's important she knows who her BM is, and most kids at her age don't actually know what BMs do anyway - the children will only know them by their first names, in most cases where the child was removed early. 

If the child wasn't moved early I see that as more of a detriment than continued contact - I believe that contact before/after the AO will become the norm for a lot of the children.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya Paul, you may be confusing a placement order and adoption order. The placement order is granted when ss can 'officially' look for forever parents for a lo. Many still have direct contact upto this up until the child is placed and some do continue after. The adoption order however is what makes you the legal parents of your lo. It's what you can apply for 10 weeks after they have been placed with you and it is what you go to court for. It's when everyone finally leaves you alone and you get to parent  

BF and members can apply after the granting of an AO to see lo.  (I honestly dont believe too many are aware of this and it has to be in exceptional circumstances) very Recently however, legislation was brought in to clarify and make this application more robust in order to protect adopted children and their families.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks Flash, I'm easily confused.  I thought I had to deal with too many acronyms at work nevermind outside of it!


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

babas said:


> Social workers have no ability to prevent a child having contact. I discussed this with a Solicitor. A birth parent has the right to apply to the courts for contact post order. For this to be opposed you would have to show it caused the child significant harm. If contact had gone well up until the adoption order how would you be able to show significant harm? It's likely the Court would consider it beneficial for contact to remain in place.


This makes sense & personally not something I would be comfortable with.


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for advise. Will wait and see what happens. No news yet anyway.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Mafegral - I think is still different in Scotland though x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

GERTIE179 said:


> Mafegral - I think is still different in Scotland though x


Ah didn't realise Oliver was in Scotland


----------

